# adjustable single pins vs. fixed pins



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody used the adjustable sights. Looking at trying one but don't know if I will remember to adjust it for the correct yardage. I hunt antelope and mule deer so time can be a necessity.


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

the one pin site is whats on all of my families bows and we love them....then again we only shoot deer that are 40 yards and less...anything more than that you will have to be really good at judging distances or have a rangefinder......my cousin just got a new bow and was using this site at 90 yards(target shooting) and he was rather accurate with it(hitting the bottom of a quart of oil container) so these sites are very accurate in that sence......i love mine and will probably have it stay on my bow.....my only advice is that you have a rangefinder....for example my uncle shoit a deer at 70 yards but he guessed it at 60(until his son used the range finder and tld him it was 70) if he had kept his site at 60 he would have hit a foot infront of the deer


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Duckcommander, Although i have never personally used one, i frequently antelope and mule deer hunt with my uncle that uses one. I dont think they are the right sight for hunting these game animals beings time is not often on our sides. I would think a fixed 3-5 pin sight would serve you best. I use the trophy ridge nitro 5 pin sight and it is very easily adjustable and works great. The adjustable one pin sights really serve no purpose unless you are shooting from a tree stand and have time to watch the animal or you want a larger sight picture. If using a one pin adjustable and you need to take another shot that may be at a different distance right after your first shot, you would need to learn how much to hold under or over. It would be much easier to just pick one of the 3 or 5 pins and shoot.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Fixed pin, when the shot of a life time presents its self do you want to have to adjust your pin or draw and shoot?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have seen it first hand what an adjustable sight is like. The guy sits there dinking with his sights while trying to judge the distance of the deer. It is a pain, its extra movement, I just don't see why anybody would buy that sight. It would be a great sight for target shooting, but hunting I just don't think its very great. A fixed pin is ten fold better, you know the yardage at each pin and your not sitting there messing with your sights.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fixed pins can also limit your range. usually you can only fit a maximum of 5 or 6 pins in the housing, therefore only having that many different yardages to shoot. the single adjustable pin that i have has like 8 or 9 different yardages on it. i also like the sight picture when there's only a single pin, rather than a bunch of other pins cluttering your target. i have killed 7 deer with my bow since i put my VBG sight on. all of them were within 25 yards so i didn't have to adjust my pin, but i have seen deer and switched my pin, then drew back without them seeing me or detecting me in any way. i have also had deer in a hurry when they walk by me and it was hard to adjust my pin in order to get a shot off, but then again...you shouldn't be shooting at a deer that is in that much of a hurry anyway...especially at 55 or 60 yards. its strictly a preference thing. both sights have their pros and cons.

kase


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> both sights have their pros and cons.


I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I use Cobra sights on all my bows. The Sidewinder line cannot be beat, great value!


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Just use the Fixed sights. My PSE has fixed sights set a 20, 30, 40 yds. This works great for hunting all you have to do is find your range and you are set. I don't like the ajustible sights I have missed big bucks because of those. Just letting you know what I know.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It's all about practice. I only use 1 pin and its fixed and sighted in at 20 yards. If I have to shoot less than 20 yards I know I'm going to hit a little high. At 30 yards I'm going to be a little low so I just aim slightly high. I practice a lot so I'm very confident to shoot this way. This may not help for mule deer hunting or answer your adjustable sight question but the key is practice.


----------

